# Sage Oracle - New Crew Review from Seattle Coffee Gear



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Gail has posted a new Crew Review for the Sage Oracle - here:


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

AMCD300 said:


> Gail has posted a new Crew Review for the Sage Oracle - here:


Don't you just love Gail


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If it just had a better grinder I would be sorely tempted. SWMBO is daunted by the manual grinding, tamping and milk steaming. Just once I would like someone to bring me a coffee in bed. I have got my son making decent espresso but I like to start the day with a flat white (heresy -- I know, but the Spanish Inquisition doesn't know where to find me).


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm shocked by this, it seems very well thought out... but I have problems with parting with that sum of money for a 'Breville'... mind you their 'toasted' sarnie machine has been great for all those years... hahaha


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Andy_C said:


> Don't you just love Gail


Gail rocks... her good humoured reviews are much better than most.



ridland said:


> If it just had a better grinder I would be sorely tempted. SWMBO is daunted by the manual grinding, tamping and milk steaming. Just once I would like someone to bring me a coffee in bed. I have got my son making decent espresso but I like to start the day with a flat white (heresy -- I know, but the Spanish Inquisition doesn't know where to find me).


Do you not like the Sage Smart Grinder? I am still waiting for mine to arrive but I have been led to believe that it is very configurable, even adjusting the burr gap if the default settings are not good enough.



wilse said:


> I'm shocked by this, it seems very well thought out... but I have problems with parting with that sum of money for a 'Breville'... mind you their 'toasted' sarnie machine has been great for all those years... hahaha


I agree - I though of cheese toasties when I heard of them. Li believe that Brevile Australia designed the DTP, DB and Oracle range (and the Grinder), with SAGE, Gastroback, Silso and Breville US just being separate regional companies. Breville UK (of toastie fame) is nothing to do with coffee. Perhaps for the best


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Breville sold the rights to the Breville brand in Europe in the eighties to Jarden. Hence the blenders, toastie makers, smoothie makers etc....

And why the products from Breville Australia (the original Breville) have to be sold under a number of different brand names. Some are Breville owned brands (Sage) others are local companies which have licensed the rights to sell certain products in different geographies (Catler).

Just to confuse the situation further, Breville UK does sell some filter coffee makers and something that purports to be a cappuccino machine (with a chute for the instant coffee (....shudder))


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Anyone know if you can you alter the dose on this machine ?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Asgross said:


> Anyone know if you can you alter the dose on this machine ?


Yes - you can alter the dose volume or the time of the extraction linked to the one and two cup buttons. The manual button allows you to decide based upon your timing and weighing choices.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Asgross said:


> Anyone know if you can you alter the dose on this machine ?


You can but its pain in the ass to do .

Personally I'd leave it ( as the machine is set to be as auto as possible )


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Id love to see a video of a naked extraction on this machine

- the filling and tamping by this machine looks so

... I don't know , can't find the right word but I'm also ( as Wilse posted above )shocked by it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Asgross said:


> Id love to see a video of a naked extraction on this machine
> 
> - the filling and tamping by this machine looks so
> 
> ... I don't know , can't find the right word but I'm also ( as Wilse posted above )shocked by it


Finished tamp looks no worse that a lot of baristas .. Plus the swift I think ( LM ) dosed and tamped too before this


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Very clever how they have embedded a Sage grinder into the Dual Boiler and added features, and still kept pretty much the same footprint.

If they could just up the power on the grinder, which sounds like it is struggling a bit, then it would be close to a foolproof product.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You can but its pain in the ass to do .
> 
> Personally I'd leave it ( as the machine is set to be as auto as possible )


But if someone did want to do it, what should they do? The manual doesn't mention the possibility of changing the dose, and google doesn't give any immediate answers either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GlennV said:


> But if someone did want to do it, what should they do? The manual doesn't mention the possibility of changing the dose, and google doesn't give any immediate answers either.


Contact sage - it was the white gloves guy who told me and I can't remember the exact detials . Some screw hidden up in the dosing mechanism that can be turned


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Contact sage - it was the white gloves guy who told me and I can't remember the exact detials . Some screw hidden up in the dosing mechanism that can be turned


Thanks. I haven't got one yet, but nice to know it's possible.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GlennV said:


> Thanks. I haven't got one yet, but nice to know it's possible.


From distance memory it's like gram either way and it really isn't in a very accesible position ( the adjustment screw that is )


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Seriously considering one of these, been given the go ahead for a new machine as part of a kitchen renovation. I'd love a Rocket but my Fiorenzato F5 grinder I'd match one with is "too ugly" to sit on the counter top apparently..


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sctb78 said:


> Seriously considering one of these, been given the go ahead for a new machine as part of a kitchen renovation. I'd love a Rocket but my Fiorenzato F5 grinder I'd match one with is "too ugly" to sit on the counter top apparently..


I thought about the Oracle too, but bought the Dual Boiler instead. My rationale? I wanted a little more involvement in the grinding, tamping etc. Nothing logical I suspect but that was my choice, although they both look great in brushed aluminum.

Ultimately I chose a Sage because the double boilers of the 920 can be descaled at home versus the old 900 device that had to be sent to Sage every 18 months to 3 years. PID controllability of the Sage DB is excellent and the machine provides me with amazing good tasting shots. I have yet to master milk techniques but that is part of the fun! I am not an expert but I love my DB.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The Infuser looks quite cool and it doesn't have a grinder. It is not available in the UK, though


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Somebody posted a link here once where you could buy one. Maybe it was German Amazon?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

PPapa said:


> The Infuser looks quite cool and it doesn't have a grinder. It is not available in the UK, though


I agree - reading the manual it looks like Breville have taken the best parts of their single boiler and PID technology but scaled it down. Like a smaller but arguably less troublesome Barista Express. Why do they bring these things out after I have splashed for the big price items?!?!?!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I think it has been around for a wee while.

I thought it's thermocoil, not a strictly single boiler, but I'm not sure whether the water comes pre-heated into the thermocoil or it is just taken from the tank. I guess it doesn't really matter, the heating time is real quick anyway.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

jimbocz said:


> Somebody posted a link here once where you could buy one. Maybe it was German Amazon?


It was here, I think labeled under their German subsidiary, Gastroback. It is called the Gastroback 42611 Design Espresso Advanced Plus and sells for EUR 549.90

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IHYFBAU


----------

